# CofS Appeals Ordination of Homosexual: Add your signature!



## Jon 316 (May 6, 2009)

> The General Assembly of the Church of Scotland meeting in May 2009 will hear an appeal against the decision of the Presbytery of Aberdeen to induct into a charge a minister who has openly declared himself to be living in a homosexual relationship.
> 
> If the Assembly votes to support the Presbytery of Aberdeen . . . Read More. . .
> 
> We further wish to affirm our continuing solidarity in fellowship with Christian churches worldwide who hold and maintain the historic faith, doctrine, and discipline of the one holy, catholic and apostolic church, once for all delivered to the saints in the Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments.



The Fellowship of Confessing Churches A Statement to Commissioners at the forthcoming General Assembly of the Church of Scotland


----------



## he beholds (May 6, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

There's a lot of stuff to *sigh* about these days.


----------



## LeeJUk (May 10, 2009)

:'(

I'm already in a dead congregation with no grasp on the gospel, repentance or seriousness about the things of God in the congregation. I'm just trying to pray through and wait on God to use the minister.

If they condone this and this appeal doesn't work and the church officially start to take on homosexual ministers I think I may leave and seek the ministry elsewhere. There's no way that God can bless such compromise.

I signed the petition. Oh and John I replied to your PM and I'd actually like to talk to you about something else concerning spiritual gifts.

I praise the Lord though that there is 360+ CoF ministers who signed the petition.


----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2009)

People may want to think about these points before signing.

A Petition - Reformation21 Blog

Concluding Unhelpful Postscript - Reformation21 Blog

Concluding Unhelpful Postscript! Thomas Goodwin


----------



## LeeJUk (May 10, 2009)

very interesting blog posts.


----------



## Romans922 (May 23, 2009)

Couldn't find any other posts on this, I just found this information on the twitter update from CoS.



> The General Assembly has voted to refuse the dissent and complaint of Aitken and others against the Presbytery of Aberdeen. #ga2009


That dissent/complaint is the one against the action of presbytery who allowed homosexual ordination. So their language might be different, but it seems as though the GA agreed with the Presbytery and the homosexual ordination has been allowed.

I can be mistaken about this, but that is my interpretation with no help from anyone else.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Oecolampadius (May 24, 2009)

Church of Scotland backs first openly gay minister


----------



## jambo (May 24, 2009)

I am outraged by this and I would not be surprised if something similar to the disruption of 1843 is repeated. 

At the entrance to the CoS assembley halls is the statue of John Knox, considered to be the father of presbyterianism. It was under this statue in 1982 the Pope met the moderator of the Church of Scotland. Now the assembly endorses the ordination of an openly gay minister. I don't know which is worse.

If Knox was alive to today he would surely be sounding "The First Blast of the Trumpet Against the Monstrous Regiment of Gay Clergy" 

He is buried close to the assembly halls too and I'm sure passers by heard bones rattling from his grave.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 24, 2009)

Commissioners voted 326 to 267 in favour of appointing the Rev Scott Rennie, 37, currently at Brechin Cathedral, who had the support of the majority of the congregation at Queen's Cross in Aberdeen and the presbytery.



I agree with Carl Trueman that by the time the issue gets this far, the battle is lost already. In my former denomination, the recognition that the issue seriously came down to ordination of gay clergy was part of what convinced my judicatory to withdraw. In MA alone, several prominent ABC clergy (male and female) have married their partners and serve openly in their congregations as the sr. or solo pastor.


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Commissioners voted 326 to 267 in favour of appointing the Rev Scott Rennie, 37, currently at Brechin Cathedral, who had the support of the majority of the congregation at Queen's Cross in Aberdeen and the presbytery.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Carl Trueman that by the time the issue gets this far, the battle is lost already. In my former denomination, the recognition that the issue seriously came down to ordination of gay clergy was part of what convinced my judicatory to withdraw. In MA alone, several prominent ABC clergy (male and female) have married their partners and serve openly in their congregations as the sr. or solo pastor.



Denominations and churches that have taken this road will end here -->


----------



## TimV (May 24, 2009)

> If Knox was alive to today he would surely be sounding "The First Blast of the Trumpet Against the Monstrous Regiment of Gay Clergy



I think Knox wouldn't compare this with woman political leaders. I am quite sure he would have called for the death penalty for homosexuals, and arguably for those in ecclesiastical authority who not only tolerate but praise it.

Now for some needed levity.

An UK citizen decided to move to South Africa in the 80's. The immigration officer asked why he wanted to move to SA. The man said "homosexuality". The officer's eyes bugged out (homosexual behavior was illegal in SA up until a couple years ago). The man was asked to explain. 

He said "300 years ago sodomites got the death penalty. 100 years ago they were jailed. 50 years ago they were fined. Now it's legal. I'm getting out before it becomes mandatory".


----------



## DMcFadden (May 24, 2009)

TimV said:


> Now for some needed levity.
> 
> An UK citizen decided to move to South Africa in the 80's. The immigration officer asked why he wanted to move to SA. The man said "homosexuality". The officer's eyes bugged out (homosexual behavior was illegal in SA up until a couple years ago). The man was asked to explain.
> 
> He said "300 years ago sodomites got the death penalty. 100 years ago they were jailed. 50 years ago they were fined. Now it's legal. I'm getting out before it becomes mandatory".


----------



## Berean (May 24, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Denominations and churches that have taken this road will end here -->



That's where Satan wants their road to end.

P.S. Ivan, I just noticed in your *red* sig that your initials are *I.R.S.*


----------



## LeeJUk (May 24, 2009)

hmm i'm still considering what to do :|

tomorrow will be the crucial bit where there going to vote on the overture from a presbytery.

I recognize this is probably one of the final nails in the coffin putting this denomination firmly in the grave of depravity.

Though at the same time this ruling isn't going to force preachers to stop preaching on it nor evangelical ministers to change how their churches are run. 

I'm in one of the evangelical parishes but you can tell like evangelicals and such probably get put down and alienated at presbytery meetings and even during the selection process for ministry apparently. 

The Life and Work the official magazine of the Church of Scotland that is supposed to be representing the views of the whole church, in the lead up to the General Assembly, just completely went against the evangelical position saying ministers should be reminded of their vows to preserve unity in the church and shouldn't be dissenting on this issue !! 

Today's Sunday service for me wasn't a happy one to say the least.

To be honest I'd rather there was a large split in the church of Scotland and that the evangelicals would leave these corrupting apostates to themselves rather than sit quiet on the issue for the sake of unity that will produce deadness.


----------



## LeeJUk (May 25, 2009)

Ok, that's effectively the entire argument over this issue postponed for 2 years whilst a special committee researches the views throughout presbyteries, minsters, Kirk sessions and congregations. 

In summary:

1) On Saturday the calling of Rev. Scott Rennie(homosexual minister) was upheld though it was stated that this is not establishing a standard throughout the church as this was an individual case been ruled on by the court. 

2) Today there was a further debate where a presbytery was proposing an overture to have essentially homosexual ministers not allowed for training, ordaination etc... at all in the church.

There was a proposal for a 2 year period where a special commitee would report back to the GA in 2011 though, before the case for this overture was heard.

What basically happened was the case for this commitee was debated, and then accepted when one of the evangelical representatives in an attempt to keep unity in the church of Scotland as a whole proposed that the evangelical side and GA accept this as a whole. When this was finished the house basically agree'd that they wanted this special commitee.

After this, the presbytery of locharron-skye was asked it if was willing in view of this to drop their overture disallowing homosexuals within the church.

There was no real point, in view of the house accepting the commitee plan, for this overture to be voted on, so the presbytery decided to drop it's case.

Therefore the stalemate on this issue goes on.


3) It was greatly shown all across the assembly that there is great mourning especially in yesterdays' sunday services in the church's parishes over this issue. I myself just felt disgusted all throughout the day and still do because of saturday's ruling.


It's clear that everyone in the church of Scotland is hurting at the moment, whether it be liberal or evangelical and it seems that leaders from both of the sides during today's session really came together in a spirit of love and unity. Even someone from the liberal side said that he didn't celebrate the victory on saturday like he has done in the past because he recognises the deep wounds put in the heart of his evangelical brothers and sisters, in light of saturday's case.

I have very mixed feelings about unity over this issue. In a way just because of the love expressed today from people across the liberal and evangelical sides has touched my heart, it seems that there is great sympathy for each other over this issue because of how deeply it affects everyone.

It also makes me consider, is there room in a national church? Is there room for both evangelical and liberal alike as long as we don't impose either evangelical or liberal teaching on ministry candidates or ministers? Is it any different from having a liberal church in the same town of a different denomination than having one of the same denomination. There is very little interaction that go on between different churches as far as I know apart from presbyteries and the doctrine and style of worship is pretty much up to individual ministers. 

It's made me question whether I'd be willing to serve in an environment as such and I think I would be if it wasn't a constant struggle with the presbytery or other bodies, to uphold the bible and being strong against sin and preaching a true gospel.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 25, 2009)

I am not surprised that the CofS went for some kind of stalemate/compromise deal. I don't know that this really satisfies anyone. 
Even in this sad situation may God continue to build *His *church in Scotland and comfort His people there.


----------

